# Fripp/Hunting Island



## tidejoe (Jul 16, 2015)

First time posting. I live in the upstate, so I don't have much to post about. Heading down to Fripp Island next week. Last year at this same time the surf fishing was pretty good between Fripp and Hunting - redfish, black drum, trout, flounder, whiting. I haven't seen anyone post anything about that area recently. I wanted to see if much has changed since the hurricane. From what I have read, south beach is still closed on Hunting. Can you still get to south beach by parking at north and walking down? How is the fishing at Fripp right now? Did the bottom change much or get more shallow? Just trying to prepare for what to expect. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Sorry about the late post.

The wife and I went last weekend and fished the south beach at Hunting for the first time this year. 

Not great success but not bad either. 

I caught (2) ten foot sharks but they were 1 foot at a time. Lots of sharp nose pup sharks. 

The 13 fter went off and by the time my wife got it out of the spike there was about 30 ft of line left on an Akios 666 that should be at least 250 yards of 17 lb.

She got it stopped but it broke the leader on the next run. Most likely a big shark or ray but prolly not a ray because it stripped 150 yards of line really fast. 

No more big runs all day on the long rods but I did finally break my long dry spell and caught a keeper puppy drum. 

I have had a not so bad streak of luck where I can't seem to catch a red drum small enough to keep. 

I was not able to catch mullet from the beach. All I caught with the cast net was three little pomps. 

Get your fresh bait shrimp at the sea food market just before you get to Hunting. 

It is still a really nice place after the hurricane. 

Good luck


----------



## spinconn (Oct 22, 2015)

Was it crowded?


----------



## tidejoe (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for the info. Were you able to park at south beach or did you have to walk from north? I had heard south beach parking was closed because of flooding but didn't know if it was back open yet.


----------

